# fire belllied newts



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i got 2 FBN and they spend alot of time on the drift wood out of the water so would it be better to change it to an all land setup (with like moss on the ground and some plants) or are there any small "lilly pads i could keep in a 10 gal (no lighting just natural)

if you have quaestions just ask

thnx


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

NO.

They are aquatic animals, they will forray on to spots but they need the water.

Is the tank pretty bare except for your driftwood?

Plant some anacharis or elodia.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i know there aquatic but there rarly in the water
the setup is standard 10 gal with one rock on the ground a peice of driftwood (1.5ftx2.5inches) anglked over the rock and another rock at the driftwoods base holding it down. the is some java moss and duckweed in there to theres around 4 inches of water because they share a tank with aquatic dwarf frog and 4 or so ghost shrimp
they have a UGF for biological filtration (also the shrimp keep it clean)


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Are the FBN stilll small?

I've found through breeding them that young FBN
perfer to stay out of the water, they will eventually
go back to the water though, but always give them
the option of land and water.Try some live food like
bloodworm in the water, its usually enough to temp 
them in for a dip


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya ther small would they eat brine shrim becaue i cant really get live blood worms and i dont know really how good there eating because i hve 4 ghost shrimp and a dwarf frog to clean up


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I found my FBN's used to enjoy a shallow water setup with a very small land area and then some plants that they could rest on. When I had a larger land are they would just sit out all day and refuse to eat anything


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Try frozen bloodworm (or live daphnia if you can get it), mine 
pretty much exist on bloodworm and its done them no harm.A
trick i use is a small tank outside with old tankwater, all the flys etc etc
lay eggs in the water and its a free meal for the newts. Wouldn't 
suprise me if the frog become dinner as they grow too, especially when
its shedding its skin and vulnerable.

We keep the newts in about 4in of water, bogwood that sticks out 
and provides caves under the water and loads and loads of plants.The young
stay out the water more (more cos the adults would eat them lol) but the adults
rarely clamber out nowadays.

Heres a pic


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The young clamber out and stay terrestrial for a brief period of time in MANY newt species...but the adults are aquatic creatures.

Nice set up mel!!!!


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks CK, i also keep alpine and spanish ribbed.The spanish
i hatched from eggs at xmas and they are super huge compared
to the FBN and alpines.Still got alot more growing to go too


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

FBN were my first amphibians. Realyl cool pets and I kind fo miss having them. The setup in the pic is great and a great example of a good FBN setup. A good mix of land and water is perfect, and all that plant life makes it even nicer for them, and more appealing to the eye. Nice job Mel!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

that was a sweet setup! how big was that tank?
type of filtration?
and i can get dalphia (frosen though) would that and blood worms be good?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Mel, are you in the US? I have been trying to get my hands on alpines for quite a while...I would be very interested in some if you do well with them and produce some surplus..!!!
Spanish too...both infrequently seen species...excellent!!!!!!


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry CK i'm in Scotland









The tank is a standard uk 15gallon.Filtration is a fluval 1 which
is about to be changed to sponge filters as the fluvals clog way
too easy.The spanish are in a 20g.

Daphnia and bloodworm works fine on my lot sharkboy









A pic of a male alpine just to make you jealous lol


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am just glad to see someone keeping newts especially species like the spanish and Alpine...I think few animals can match the breeding male alpine newt for beauty..


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

DiscusMel said:


> Try frozen bloodworm (or live daphnia if you can get it), mine
> pretty much exist on bloodworm and its done them no harm.A
> trick i use is a small tank outside with old tankwater, all the flys etc etc
> lay eggs in the water and its a free meal for the newts. Wouldn't
> ...


Could you give me a more detailed account to as how you made that glorious setup? I must try to emulate it!


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Okay then, substrate is big enough gravel so the fbn
can't swallow it, slow release fertliser (eco complete)
in the gravel as i don't think liquid ferts would be good
for the newts.I think the secret is keeping the tank
humid, the tank is kept in a cold place (no heater and 
we're in scotland!!!)The tank hood has a single plant bulb
and during the day while the lights are on the tank drips
with condensation and the plants seem to thrive.The plants
themselves have just been triall and error, things like
java fern, the house plant peace lily, dracanea's do very
well.The plants that are sold as aquatic plants (but are
not really) are the ones that do really well.Bogplants
do very well too, we're lucky that a freind of ours wokrs
in the Edinburgh botanical gardens and gives us cuttings
of exotic plants now and again.Not al the plants are planted
in the substrate though as some just seem to like there
roots dipped in the water, as i said its just trial and error









Heres a top view


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice shots


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That setup really is something else. Wow


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments









and sorry shark boy i've totally taken over your thread!!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

DiscusMel said:


> Thanks for the compliments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get some plants in the Cryptocoryne genus if you grow them emerse (half in half out of water they will flower. And they are really pretty.


----------

